# Nikon S3300 strange problem!?



## IronCruz (Jan 20, 2013)

I bought new Cam, Nikon S3300. When i tries to capture some pics, in the middle i used to get "OUT OF MEMORY" error. Then i removed memory card and reinserted. problem got solved. But the problem appeared after a little while again. But some picture i took after that error were saved in Phone memory. Why does it shift to phone memory when i have a 4gb sd card inside? What may be the problem? What should i do to get rid of this?


----------



## nac (Jan 20, 2013)

Phone memory???

* Assure that the memory card is unlocked, it's a switch like thing on the side of the memory card.
* Try with any other memory card.


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 20, 2013)

Phone memory in camera  ok I understood that u r talking about internal memory....

The issue seems to be with ur memory card...try it with any other cam...or just buy a faster and better memory card.

Even I used to have this issue in my DSLR D3100 with free verbitem card...after shifting to sandisk ultra the issue never popped up again


----------



## IronCruz (Jan 21, 2013)

Sorry Sorry  it's not phone memory it's INTERNAL! I got that memory card free with the cam. Thanks for replying. Will try!


----------

